# Campagnolo Neutron Ultra v. Shamal????



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

My brother had pretty much decided to get the Neutron Ultra for his Colnago EPS after asking the question on here about the Neutron v. Neutron Ultra. He had ruled out the Eurus and Shamal 2 Way Fit as he found them to be excellent wheels, fantastically built, and look great but too harsh on previous bikes he's had. However, like Orange Julius said in his response to my other thread, if tubeless tyres are used then the Shamal is less harsh. He said that using 85-90 pounds of pressure on the Shamal with tubeless tyres as opposed to 100 on the Neutron equals the comfort of the Neutron. With the comfort factor being very important in the decision process which wheels would you get, the Shamal or Neutron Ultra? Safety is obviouly a big plus in using tubeless tyres too. There doesn't seem to be that many tubeless tyres being available for sale at the moment but is that likely to change in the future? Thanks very much in advance for your replies.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Tire type, construction, size, and inflation pressure is going to make more difference on perceived "comfort" than wheels. 

Use a 25mm (not 23mm) clincher tire, inflate lower (in the 90s psi), and select a tire having a higher thread count (TPI) -- over 60 TPI and preferably over 100 TPI.

IMHO, low availability of road tubeless tires seems unlikely to change in the foreseeable future.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tom_h said:


> Tire type, construction, size, and inflation pressure is going to make more difference on perceived "comfort" than wheels.
> 
> Use a 25mm (not 23mm) clincher tire, inflate lower (in the 90s psi), and select a tire having a higher thread count (TPI) -- over 60 TPI and preferably over 100 TPI.
> 
> IMHO, low availability of road tubeless tires seems unlikely to change in the foreseeable future.


I'd disagree on this point. I usually use 32 spoked handbuilts running 100 psi approx. When a customer lent me his Ksyrium SL's 1 ride was enough to convince me that my handbuilts were far more comfortable.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

As far as variety in tubeless tires goes, just do yourself a favor and start riding on the Hutchinson Fusion 3's or Intensive tires. Sure, there may be more choices in the future, but who cares about the future. Tubeless tires ride more comfortably (in my opinion) and you might as well start enjoying them now.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I had a set of Campy Scirocco wheels prior to the Neutron ultras and the ultras are a lot lighter but not a whole lot more comfortable. I too thought the lower profile rim would feel different, but it didn't turn out that way. If you get the 2-way fit you can try the tubeless, run a lower pressure without risk of pinch flats. You would probaby notice more comfort that way. Or as someone else mentioned run wider 25mm tires.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Nielly said:


> Well I had a set of Campy Scirocco wheels prior to the Neutron ultras and the ultras are a lot lighter but not a whole lot more comfortable. I too thought the lower profile rim would feel different, but it didn't turn out that way. If you get the 2-way fit you can try the tubeless, run a lower pressure without risk of pinch flats. You would probaby notice more comfort that way. Or as someone else mentioned run wider 25mm tires.


Sciroccos have steel spokes (I use a set on my CX bike). Eurus and Shamals have alloy spokes with a thicker cross section.

To the OP, does your "bro" consult you on all major life decisions or is the interwebz a foreign entity that he just can't quite get?


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Sciroccos have steel spokes (I use a set on my CX bike). Eurus and Shamals have alloy spokes with a thicker cross section.
> 
> *To the OP, does your "bro" consult you on all major life decisions or is the interwebz a foreign entity that he just can't quite get? [/*QUOTE]
> 
> He doesn't have access to the internet and therefore this site and your wisdom.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

miurasv said:


> Mr. Scary said:
> 
> 
> > Sciroccos have steel spokes (I use a set on my CX bike). Eurus and Shamals have alloy spokes with a thicker cross section.
> ...


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> miurasv said:
> 
> 
> > *Sucks to be him then*, I hope you two are very happy together.
> ...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



Mr. Scary said:


> miurasv said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks to be him then, I hope you two are very happy together.
> ...


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

https://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh129/miurasv/Colnago EPS 2010/

Above is a link to the pics of the EPS with the Shamal Ultra 2 Way Fit Wheels on the bike.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

miurasv said:


> https://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh129/miurasv/Colnago EPS 2010/
> 
> Above is a link to the pics of the EPS with the Shamal Ultra 2 Way Fit Wheels on the bike.


Those wheels are gonna beat your bro...


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm a huge fan of eurus 2wf's w/ fusion 3's. I'd say if you are a bit heavier, say 175+lbs, go for eurus or shamals. Tubeless wheels with 90psi provides the comfort of riding a softer tire, without squirm. but the aluminum spokes and stoudt wheel build are nice when pounding up a hill, out of the saddle, or carving a tight corner.
I'm all for tubeless. Fusion 3's are pretty good. if/when vittoria, vredestein ever do a tubeless bead for their nicer tires, it is icing on cake for me.


----------

